# Applying more tourist visa sponshorship



## i2ijeya (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for my family members and the count is 5. Will there be any limitations to sponsor to the family members at the same time?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

tourist visas do not require sponsorship

visit visa
Visitor Visa


----------



## i2ijeya (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry it's the visitor visa.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Please read Davis1's message. What does the link say?...


----------

